# Lo Han Tu Ga Sa



## Thrym

I would know what does the expression  	 	  *Lo Han Tu Ga Sa*
means.

I know it's a *gonf-fu strike*.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Sounds like Cantonese. 
老漢脫袈裟? (A old man taking off his cassock)

Not sure... a picture might help.


----------



## Thrym

Gracias. No existe imagen que ayude =(.


----------



## Tatzingo

Thrym said:


> I would know what does the expression             *Lo Han Tu Ga Sa*
> means.
> 
> I know it's a *gonf-fu strike*.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Do you mean Kung Fu??

Tatz.


----------



## DL9

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arhat

It seems to me you are talking about LO-HAN or "Arhat" as the link above.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Yes, 羅漢 makes better sense. And it makes 袈裟 more believable.
But I'm still not sure if tu=脫.


----------



## DL9

We need more context or it stays as a puzzle.


----------



## nazha1024

Kongfu strike?are you sure?esta en serio?porque a mi me parece es una instruccion de como se les hacer el amor ...de cantong no de mandarin..

saludos


----------



## nazha1024

puedes averiguar en google hongkong lao han tui che ..porque Lo Han Tu Ga es un dicho de cantong,no de mandarin!

Dios nos protege!


----------



## linglin66

罗汉（arhat）脱(take off)袈裟(cassock)

But I know nothing about Kongfu.  
http://www.pakmei.org/kungfu.htm




Thrym said:


> I would know what does the expression           *Lo Han Tu Ga Sa*
> means.
> 
> I know it's a *gonf-fu strike*.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## avlee

I have to say the original Chinese-English translation really sucks. We can not reverse it back.
Or we all suck in Kung Fu strikes.


----------



## Jerry Chan

avlee said:


> I have to say the original Chinese-English translation really sucks. We can not reverse it back.
> Or we all suck in Kung Fu strikes.



The "masters" that first taught foreigners Kung Fu were mostly from Canton.
They spoke little English and the learners didn't speak good Cantonese either.
So I guesss when the learners heard 羅漢脫袈裟, they didn't know what it meant and thus just recorded it vaguely by pronunciation.


----------



## indigoduck

Thrym said:


> Gracias. No existe imagen que ayude =(.


 
Adonde encontro-lo ?


----------

